# Konova mortarized unit



## westr70 (May 24, 2012)

I currently have the Konova slider and was considering getting the motorized set up which would also include the hand crank. Anyone have experience with this brands motor setup that can provide advice? 

Thanks.


----------



## westr70 (May 24, 2012)

pardon the spelling............ :-[


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 24, 2012)

I read the subject and I couldn't help but thinking of the Canon EF-1200mm at 70-degrees dropping the 50mm f/1.8's down the front and having them fly out as mortar bombs. 

Sorry, got nothing for you on the slider, never use them at all.


----------



## westr70 (May 25, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> I read the subject and I couldn't help but thinking of the Canon EF-1200mm at 70-degrees dropping the 50mm f/1.8's down the front and having them fly out as mortar bombs.
> 
> Sorry, got nothing for you on the slider, never use them at all.



Well, I never thought of it quite that way, but I like the visualizations. Just add sound effects and we have a hit movie.


----------



## AprilForever (May 25, 2012)

*!*



Drizzt321 said:


> I read the subject and I couldn't help but thinking of the Canon EF-1200mm at 70-degrees dropping the 50mm f/1.8's down the front and having them fly out as mortar bombs.
> 
> Sorry, got nothing for you on the slider, never use them at all.



NICE!!!


----------

